# Whirlpool ED25PQ icemaker not cycling



## oldguard (Jun 10, 2009)

My Whirlpool ED25PQ was working fine and then we moved it to our new home. The icemaker fills up with water just fine, and cycled a few times but now doesn't do anything. It is full of water, but not cycling and making new ice.

Anyone know anything about this?

Thanks
OG


----------



## jronimo (May 27, 2009)

The ice is being made, but its just not being cycled, correct?

This could be because the ice is clumped in the ice bin. When the automatic defrost cycle occurs, heat is transferred to the freezer area. This can cause the cubes to melt slightly and refreeze back together. You can take the bin out and give it a good shake, or simply discard the cubes and start over with a fresh batch of ice cubes. By increasing the amount of food in the freezer compartment, you may be able to buffer the heat that comes from the defrost cycle and avoid clumping issues.

For more help check out AP Wagner Appliance Parts


----------



## oldguard (Jun 10, 2009)

jronimo said:


> The ice is being made, but its just not being cycled, correct?
> 
> This could be because the ice is clumped in the ice bin. When the automatic defrost cycle occurs, heat is transferred to the freezer area. This can cause the cubes to melt slightly and refreeze back together. You can take the bin out and give it a good shake, or simply discard the cubes and start over with a fresh batch of ice cubes. By increasing the amount of food in the freezer compartment, you may be able to buffer the heat that comes from the defrost cycle and avoid clumping issues.
> 
> For more help check out AP Wagner Appliance Parts


Yes, the ice is being made, but it is stuck in the icemaker, not the ice bin. 

I can stick my finger in the ice maker, and it seems to be frozen, but it isn't dumping it into the bin and then recycling.


----------

